# Tàng kinh cát > Chương trình cad, cam, cnc v.v... >  vấn đề về mach3

## Quach Viet Hai

Em chào các bác!
Tình hình là phần mềm mach3 của em, khi xuất gcode G02, G03 chạy đường tròn: nếu chạy mà tâm quay tại điểm zero x0y0z0 thì nó chạy ngon.
Còn chạy tròn mà lấy tâm quay khác zero x0y0z0 thì nó không hiểu tâm quay khác zero. Nó vẫn hiểu là tâm zero mà ko hiểu tâm mới, nên chạy sai tùm lum ak.
ví dụ như hình ak... chạy quanh tâm 1 lại ngon mà chạy tại tâm 2 thì nó vẫn cứ hiểu là tâm 1.
Các bác chỉ cho em cách sửa với.
Em cảm ơn các bác nhiều!  :Smile:

----------

